# Bbike won't fit on rack



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

i have a Thule hitch rack for 2 bikes. I don't know what model rack. I rarely carry a second bike. However, when I recently tried, I discovered that because the top tube was not streight, the frame of the second bike was too small to easily fit onto the rack. 

I don't plan on carrying this second bike often and thus don't want to spend the money for a different rack.

My idea for the few times I will carry the second bike is to put the front of the bike on the bar of the rack as it should be and then tie the bike under the other bar and then tie the whole mess so it doesn't swing.

Any thoughts? Am I making a mistake? Is there a better way?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

What about something like this?

Amazon.com: Yakima TubeTop Crossbar Adapter: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Hook one arm of the rack right behind the fork and under the downtube. Put the other arm through the small frame. This usually works for small bikes. Keep in mind I can't see what you're doing so this is just a suggestion.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> Hook one arm of the rack right behind the fork and under the downtube. Put the other arm through the small frame. This usually works for small bikes. Keep in mind I can't see what you're doing so this is just a suggestion.


Thanks. I'll try that. I also tested hanging the bike using webbing and it appears to work.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Thanks. I'll try that. I also tested hanging the bike using webbing and it appears to work.


Talk about a recipe for dropping the bike on the freeway. Do it the way silentfoe says, buy a top tube adapter bar, or buy a platform hitch rack. Anything else is sketch.


----------

